# Disadvantages of the tankless water heater?



## housereader (Apr 25, 2011)

I plan to change a water heater and am looking at getting a tankless one. I found several ones from noritz. are these tankless water heater really more efficient than conventional ones? 

are there any disadvantages? 


thanks


----------



## Raindem (Apr 29, 2011)

I had one installed in my new house, installed the electrical lines during construction and everything.  After 6 months of actual use I was so dissapointed I took it out and sold it on ebay.  Bought a traditional tank heater and have been happy ever since.

Just my opinion, but I think they are way over-rated.


----------



## joecaption (Apr 30, 2011)

Very expencive to buy and install, will need maintance from time to time due to minerals building up on the sencer that detects flow.


----------



## JImprovements (May 13, 2011)

Tankless heaters are pricey.


----------

